# Karate "How To's"



## ShotoSean (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi, everyone! I've started posting "Karate How To's" on my Youtube channel. 

I don't have much content so far but with what I do have, I hope it helps you! 

Youtube: ShotoSean 

I'm also open for suggestions!

Osu!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 9, 2019)

Welcome to MT.  You don't have to post the same content in multiple forums here.  Once is sufficient.  We have a "Members in Motion" sub-forum you may wish to post your videos to.


----------



## ShotoSean (Jan 9, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT.  You don't have to post the same content in multiple forums here.  Once is sufficient.  We have a "Members in Motion" sub-forum you may wish to post your videos to.


Thanks, and sorry about that!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 9, 2019)

ShotoSean said:


> Thanks, and sorry about that!



All good, and welcome!


----------



## ShotoSean (Jan 9, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> All good, and welcome!


Mahalo!


----------



## Buka (Jan 9, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Sean.


----------



## ShotoSean (Jan 9, 2019)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, Sean.


Mahalo!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 9, 2019)

@ShotoSean Would be cool if you stuck around and engaged in the forum a bit. There's a meet and greet section where you can introduce yourself.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 9, 2019)

Welcome Sean , channel looks great, I'll definitely be checking it out.

Osu


----------



## ShotoSean (Jan 9, 2019)

_Simon_ said:


> Welcome Sean , channel looks great, I'll definitely be checking it out.
> 
> Osu


Mahalo! Hope it helps!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 9, 2019)

ShotoSean said:


> Hi, everyone! I've started posting "Karate How To's" on my Youtube channel.
> 
> I don't have much content so far but with what I do have, I hope it helps you!
> 
> ...


Just watched the first video of the how to move like machida series. Had to watch it without sound, but even without sound it seemed like a very good basic tutorial towards learning how to do that specific 'sidestep bouncing/moving' footwork. Interested me enough that over the weekend I'll go through and watch your videos


----------



## ShotoSean (Jan 9, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Just watched the first video of the how to move like machida series. Had to watch it without sound, but even without sound it seemed like a very good basic tutorial towards learning how to do that specific 'sidestep bouncing/moving' footwork. Interested me enough that over the weekend I'll go through and watch your videos


Thank you, I really appreciate that!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 10, 2019)

Nice YouTube Channel, like the intro, quite a positive attitude


----------



## ShotoSean (Jan 10, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> Nice YouTube Channel, like the intro, quite a positive attitude


Mahalo! I really appreciate that!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jan 28, 2019)

All good


----------

